# IUI (private or NHS) at penninsula medical center, Exeter



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

hi girls

I've just been told by my consultant that IUI/Injectibles are my next step. They're going to refer me after my HSG and repeat s/a to PCRM.

What are they like down there? How much has IUI cost you per cycle to go private? How long was the wait to go NHS?

Would you recommend them?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Crystal!

I haven't had any experience of this clinic myself but this link will take you to a review by other ladies who have been there and should hopefully answer your questions. If it doesn't then try sending the person who did the review a pm and I'm sure they'll be only too happy to help!

All the best for your treatment and hope you won't have long to wait!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,22989.0.html

Holly C
xx


----------

